# How does my AC work?



## rite123 (Dec 10, 2013)

An <a href="http://www.kelvinsystems.co.in">air conditioner</a> cools and dehumidifies the air as is passes over a cold
coil surface. The indoor coil is an air-to-liquid heat exchanger with rows
of tubes that pass the liquid through the coil. Finned surfaces connected
to these tubes increase the overall surface area of the cold surface thereby
increasing the heat transfer characteristics between the air passing over
the coil and liquid passing through the coil. The type of liquid used depends
on the system selected. Direct-expansion (DX) equipment uses refrigerant
as the liquid medium. Chilled-water (CW) can also be used as a liquid medium.
When the required temperature of a chilled water system is near the freezing
point of water, freeze protection is added in the form of glycols or salts.
Regardless of the liquid medium used, the liquid is delivered to the cooling
coil at a cold temperature.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Just spam.


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

picture of air conditioner
Air conditioners and refrigerators work the same way. Instead of cooling just the small, insulated space inside of a refrigerator, an air conditioner cools a room, a whole house, or an entire business.

Air conditioners use chemicals that easily convert from a gas to a liquid and back again. This chemical is used to transfer heat from the air inside of a home to the outside air.

The machine has three main parts. They are a compressor, a condenser and an evaporator. The compressor and condenser are usually located on the outside air portion of the air conditioner. The evaporator is located on the inside the house, sometimes as part of a furnace. That's the part that heats your house.

The working fluid arrives at the compressor as a cool, low-pressure gas. The compressor squeezes the fluid. This packs the molecule of the fluid closer together. The closer the molecules are together, the higher its energy and its temperature.

The working fluid leaves the compressor as a hot, high pressure gas and flows into the condenser. If you looked at the air conditioner part outside a house, look for the part that has metal fins all around. The fins act just like a radiator in a car and helps the heat go away, or dissipate, more quickly.

When the working fluid leaves the condenser, its temperature is much cooler and it has changed from a gas to a liquid under high pressure. The liquid goes into the evaporator through a very tiny, narrow hole. On the other side, the liquid's pressure drops. When it does it begins to evaporate into a gas.

As the liquid changes to gas and evaporates, it extracts heat from the air around it. The heat in the air is needed to separate the molecules of the fluid from a liquid to a gas.

The evaporator also has metal fins to help in exchange the thermal energy with the surrounding air.

By the time the working fluid leaves the evaporator, it is a cool, low pressure gas. It then returns to the compressor to begin its trip all over again.

Connected to the evaporator is a fan that circulates the air inside the house to blow across the evaporator fins. Hot air is lighter than cold air, so the hot air in the room rises to the top of a room.

There is a vent there where air is sucked into the air conditioner and goes down ducts. The hot air is used to cool the gas in the evaporator. As the heat is removed from the air, the air is cooled. It is then blown into the house through other ducts usually at the floor level.

This continues over and over and over until the room reaches the temperature you want the room cooled to. The thermostat senses that the temperature has reached the right setting and turns off the air conditioner. As the room warms up, the thermostat turns the air conditioner back on until the room reaches the temperature.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

lol obvious spam


----------



## pintofstout (Oct 20, 2016)

Wtf is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

airtrackinc is right if this is really a serious post


----------

